# Einfacher Server mit Jetty



## Basti91 (19. Sep 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte einen einfachen Server programmieren der GET- und POST-Requests verarbeiten kann.
Nach kurzer Rechereche bin ich auf Jetty gestoßen, was sehr vielversprechend aussieht.
Nun zu meiner Frage: kann ich die Jetty-Klassen einfach in mein projekt einbinden, oder muss ich einen Jetty-Server aufsetzen und auf diesem arbeiten, ähnlich Tomcat?


----------



## ARadauer (19. Sep 2012)

So weit ich weiß geht beides... wobei der begriff aufsetzen übertrieben ist, hinkopieren fertig

schau dir mal das plugin an run-jetty-run - Jetty Eclipse Plugin! Best plugin for running Jetty in Eclipse! Jetty,Eclipse,Maven,Web - Google Project Hosting 

Wenn man mit eclipse und tomcat arbeitet hat man immer irgendwie sorgen, wie man das zeug zum laufen bringt... aber mit jetty... mhn run...  läuft einfach...


----------



## Basti91 (19. Sep 2012)

D.h. ich kann die Jetty-Klassen nach einfügen des Plugins benutzen um den Server zu prgorammieren und am Ende zu einer eigenständigen .jar kompilieren die auch auf einem anderen System ohne Jetty läuft?


----------



## Basti91 (19. Sep 2012)

Genauer genommen geht es mit um dieses Tutorial.
Muss ich hier nur die Jetty-Bibliotheken einbinden oder eine Jetty-Instanz starten auf der das Programm läuft?


----------

